# Adding Tesla Modules



## hmanning (Mar 10, 2016)

Had been considering my own EV conversion, but when I checked the price on used EV's like Leaf and Focus (2012 and 2013) I believe a used EV is the way to go. I saw many EV's (without damage) with 30,000 miles or less for $9000 to $12000. Seems to good to be true. Thoughts on going the used EV route?


My question: I'm considering adding on some used Tesla battery modules (four) to a Focus or Leaf to increase the range. Any huge expense or installation obstacles to this type of modification?

Thanks


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

hmanning said:


> Had been considering my own EV conversion, but when I checked the price on used EV's like Leaf and Focus (2012 and 2013) I believe a used EV is the way to go. I saw many EV's (without damage) with 30,000 miles or less for $9000 to $12000. Seems to good to be true. Thoughts on going the used EV route?
> 
> 
> My question: I'm considering adding on some used Tesla battery modules (four) to a Focus or Leaf to increase the range. Any huge expense or installation obstacles to this type of modification?
> ...


How do you intend to connect the Tesla modules to the car?


----------



## hmanning (Mar 10, 2016)

i don't know how to connect them. Do you have a usefull suggestion? If you do, please post it.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

hmanning said:


> i don't know how to connect them. Do you have a usefull suggestion? If you do, please post it.


It's not going to be nearly as simple as you might think. 

A Leaf uses 96 cells each 66 amp-hours. 

A Tesla also uses 96 cell groups, but more like 250 amp-hours. 

You can't connect them in series because of the differing capacity and the inverter/charger/dc-dc won't like the higher voltage. You can't connect them in parallel unless you add a full 96 cell groups, if Tesla cells the battery weighs 1,200 pounds.

The only two options are to add a second leaf pack in parallel to the first. Or to use a smaller pack with a DC-DC converter to step the voltage up. But doing that will now require a second charger and BMS system for the second pack. 

But none of these options should even be considered by someone without a strong background in electrical systems


----------



## hmanning (Mar 10, 2016)

Okay, If I go with a 2nd Leaf pack (same as original) in parallel, do I need the battery management system and the 2nd charger?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Where would you put the extra pack ?
They are not small.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

hmanning said:


> Okay, If I go with a 2nd Leaf pack (same as original) in parallel, do I need the battery management system and the 2nd charger?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


no, You can use the stock one in the first leaf battery, and stock charger will work too if the modules of both batteries will be paralleled.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

hmanning said:


> My question: I'm considering adding on some used Tesla battery modules (four) to a Focus or Leaf to increase the range. Any huge expense or installation obstacles to this type of modification?


I would recommend watching this video series which documents a DIY 18650 battery range extender fitted to a leased Leaf


----------

